# "Season Pass" for a movie



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

Occasionally there'll be a movie that I'll want to see. Due to the multiple HBO channels, it'll air several time. The problem is that many of them conflict with shows I want to see, and sometimes it can be a pain to check each and every airing.

What I want to see is a type of season pass for a one time show/movie. It'll work just like a regular Season Pass, mainly in that you can prioritize with the other shows. However, once the movie actually records, it's removed from the list.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Season Passes are tied to one channel only. But you could do this now with a Wishlist - Title, category Movie. Except you'd have to manually remove it once it records what you want.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

megazone said:


> Season Passes are tied to one channel only. But you could do this now with a Wishlist - Title, category Movie. Except you'd have to manually remove it once it records what you want.


Point taken. Still, I'd like to see this type of option, as it's easier to just select the show than to go through a complicated wishlist.


----------



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

Maybe if, instead of the "Season Pass" option that movies don't have, they had a "Create Wishlist" option?


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

I use a auto record title wishlist to do that. I usually just pick a unique word in the title to save from having to enter the full name and then I limit the category to just movies. Works especially nice when another show changes times or conflicts and the wishlist just finds the next available showing. 

On a related note, it'd be nice it the 'view upcoming showings' not only for movies but shows also could indicate which upcoming showings don't conflict with your current to do list.


----------

